# FR: I have always



## PSpade

Cette question s'agit de l'emploi de "toujours" au passé composé et ce que cela pourrait signifier.

En anglais, il y a un temps de verbe qui s'appelle le "present perfect."  Un exemple est : I have taken a shower.  Dans ce cas, on parle d'une expérience, et donc, on emploiera, sans doute, le passé composé en français.  

Si je veux dire, pourtant, "I have always showered before going to work," quel temps y emploierait-on.  A un côté, on a une expression d'habitude pour laquelle on devrait employer l'imparfait; à un autre côté, on a une action complétée pour laquelle il faut le passé composé; et, enfin, on a aussi un lien entre le passé et le présent pour lequel on devrait employer le présent indicatif.  Mon instict (bien qu'il soit probablement incorrect) est d'employer le passé composé ici, mais j'ai du mal à exprimer la raison.

Ai-je raison?  Et pourquoi (pas)?

Merci pour vos explications.


----------



## hikaru85

Bonjour,

L'imparfait ne convient pas, "je me douchais toujours avant d'aller travailler" = je ne le fais plus aujourd'hui, c'est une habitude révolue.

Le passé composé "je me suis toujours douché(e) avant d'aller travailler" et le présent "je me douche toujours avant d'aller travailler" conviennent tous les deux. 
Il y a bien une subtilité mais j'avoue que je n'arrive pas à dire laquelle....


----------



## Jeanne75

Hello,

Think it is more a grammar than a vocabular issue.

In French, in a general manner:
- imparfait is for a long lasting action that took place in the past / an habit from the past
- passé simple or passé composé for a prompt action in the past (possibly interrupting a long acting action expressed with imparfait).

Il arriva pendant que je me douchais / Il est arrivé pendant que je me douchais.
Hier je me suis douché, comme tous les matins.

Here you are more talking about a thing you are used to doing / were used to doing.

I you were used to doing it but changed, or if someone doubts it:
I have always showered before going to work: je me suis toujours douché tous les matins avant d'aller travailler, maintenant je me douche plutôt le soir.
I have always showered before going to work: je me suis toujours douché tous les matins avant d'aller travailler, pourquoi changerais-je mes habitudes ?

If you are used to doing it for a long time and continue, just use présent:
Je me douche toujours tous les matins avant d'aller travailler

Cheers


----------



## Cardinasty

Jeanne75 said:


> I you were used to doing it but changed, or if someone doubts it:
> I have always showered before going to work: je me suis toujours douché tous les matins avant d'aller travailler, _maintenant je me douche plutôt le soir._



Je ne suis pas d'accord sur cette phrase. Dans le cas où l'habitude a changé, j'utiliserai soit le prétérit, la forme "used to" ou bien la forme "would" narrative.

Ex : 

I have always showered before going to work ≠ I used to always shower before going to work = I would always shower before going to work = I always showered before going to work (cette dernière pouvant également être interprétée dans ce sens).


----------



## Jeanne75

Interesting remark, could you pls Cardinasty provide a more explicit example, or could a native speaker give some insight?

Cheers


----------



## Cardinasty

I'll try to be more specific using the same examples as above:

I _*have*_ always _*showered*_ ==> Cela fait des années que je me douche et je n'ai jamais changé cette habitude jusqu'à aujourd'hui (c'est la seule proposition qui grammaticalement fait le lien avec le présent)

I _*used to*_ always _*shower*_ ==> Je prenais toujours des douches dans le passé, mais j'ai arrêté.

I _*would*_ always *shower* ==> Je prenais toujours des douches dans le passé (faisant référence à des souvenirs en principe lointains)

I always _*showered*_ ==> Je prenais toujours des douches (grammaticalement parlant cette action est révolue mais en AE l'usage du prétérit est parfois privilégié par rapport au présent perfect pour faire référence à une expérience) 

eg. standard English ==> It's the best experience I have ever had
eg. in some AE areas ==> It's the best experience I ever had


----------



## Jeanne75

Many thanks!

Just out of curiosity, how would you tranlate into English:
je me suis toujours douché tous les matins avant d'aller travailler, pourquoi changerais-je mes habitudes ?

My try:
I have been used to showering every moring before going to work, why should I change?

Cheers


----------



## Cardinasty

Oui il faut utiliser le présent perfect, votre phrase est correcte mais combiner la forme used to + présent perfect, c'est compliquer les choses puisque le présent perfect fait déjà office de lien de continuité entre le passé et le présent, marquant par conséquent la notion d'habitude.

Pour simplifier :

_"I have always showered every morning before going to work, why should I change?"_

ou

_"I have been showering every morning (for years) before going to work, why should I change?"_


----------



## Jeanne75

Merci bcp !


----------



## PSpade

Ce sont des réponses bien intéressantes, Je vous remercie tous de les avoir ajoutées. La subtilité me rend toujours incertain. Je suppose, après tout ça, que ma phrase oblige le présent car c'est une action qui continue jusqu'à aujourd'hui, bien que je ne sois pas à l'aise avec ce temps ici - ainsi la phrase semble manquer quelque chose dans son interprétation, mais bon.


----------



## Cardinasty

PSpade, le présent de l'indicatif est bien le temps à adopter dans ton cas. Il sert de marqueur d'habitude et de lien entre le passé et le présent.

De par ta langue maternelle, tu es tenté d'utiliser le passé composé lorsque tu dois faire un lien entre une action passée qui se prolonge jusque dans le présent alors que le présent simple est la forme la plus adaptée (ex: Je travaille depuis 6 mois). Tu remarqueras par la même occasion que beaucoup de francophones font l'erreur inverse, ils utilisent à mauvais escient la forme Simple Present en anglais lorsqu'il s'agit de parler d'une action continue dans le temps (ex: I have been working for 6 months ==> I work for the past 6 months).


----------



## PSpade

Certainement, Cardinasty.  Merci pour votre réponses.  Comme on se trouve sur la question de passé composé et imparfait avec ce que j'appelerai les "adverbes d'habitude," je vous pose une autre question:

Comme on le sait, l'imparfait exprime l'habitude, en particulier, une habitude révolue.  Pour les adverbes de fréquence, tels rarement, souvent, fréquemment, etc., on peut, cependant, les utiliser avec le passé composé, bien qu'ils expriment une habitude.  Alors, comment est-ce que ça marche?  Est-ce que, en disant, par exemple, "Je me suis souvent réveillé tard le week-end," l'idée est que c'est une habitude qui a commencé dans le passé, mais on n'est pas certain si elle continue jusqu'à aujourd'hui?  Tandis qu'avec "Je me réveillais souvent tard le week-end," l'idée est que c'est une habitude du passé que l'on est certain ne continue pas jusqu'à aujourd'hui (parce que c'est révolu)?

Je suis professeur de français chez un lycée, et j'enseigne toujours à mes élèves (juste pour le leur rendre plus facile à comprendre) qu'avec les adverbes de fréquence, en parlant du passé, employez l'imparfait, bien que je sache qu'il y a des instances où ce n'est pas le cas (J'ai souvent entendu dit que..., par exemple).  J'ai du mal à leur expliquer la subtilité entre les deux, et je cherche à pouvoir le faire.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi PSpade,

Keep in mind that none habit is implied in _Je me suis souvent réveillé tard le week-end._ You're simply looking to convey the idea that you've done this (or did this) a lot of times in your life. It reminds me of a question I asked here a while back about the differences between _I used to do_ and_ I was used to doing_ in English. I was answered that _I used to do_ doesn't imply any habit at all. It's just about something you did several times in the past, but that you don't do anymore nowadays. On the other hand, _I was used to doing..._ does express a habit.

It's pretty much the same in your example (I mean, the difference between _J'ai souvent fait_ and _Je faisais souvent_ is as subtle as the difference between _I used to do_ and _I used to doing_).

_J'ai souvent fait XXX... _→_ I've done XXX lots of time_ (and maybe you'll keep on doing XXX. The _Passé Composé_ tense doesn't imply it's over at all).
_Je faisait souvent XXX_... → _I used to do XXX/I would do XXX_ (something you did several times in the past, and that you're most unlikely to do again).

.......*Example :*


_Je me rase souvent à contre-sens du poil : I'm used to doing so._ I often shave this way, thus this is something I'm used to doing. 
_Je me suis très souvent rasé à contre-sens du poil !_ : _I (have) shaved this way a thousand times!_ 
_Je mangeais souvent des raviolis à la cantine quand j'étais à l'école : I would eat..._ (right?) → past habit that often occured in the past.


----------



## PSpade

Merci, Oddmania.  Le concept que l'on a fait une telle chose plusieurs fois est logique.  Cela m'aide beaucoup.  Pour vous aider avec votre anglais, pourtant, si vous dites, "I used to swim in the lake," cela indique une habitude, tandis que "I was used to swimming in the lake" peut indiquer une habitude ou (ce qui est plus souvent le cas) une action avec laquelle tu étais devenu à l'aise.  Par exemple, "I had begun running three miles in early autumn.  It was exhausting.  But, by the end of november, I was used to running such a distance, and could do so without pain."


----------

